# Firearm prices



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

I went to the local gunshow here in Southern Maryland this weekend and I was dumbfounded, to say the least. It seems like prices for firearms here go up another $25 every show.

A blued Ruger GP-100, 4-inch barrel is $560. A new, "quality" 1911-style pistol, any make, almost unaffordable; R.I. Armory pistols are $450. Sigs, even factory-reconditioned used ones, -are- unaffordable, at least by me.

The Beretta 9mm CX-4 carbine I bought in the early 2000's for $425 is now EIGHT HUNDRED FIFTY DOLLARS!

On the plus side, this time last year AR-15 rifles and carbines had astronomical prices, if you could find one for sale. Now, they seem to be overstocked and prices are back to "normal", $850 and up.

As for ammunition, an example was a 50-round box of 158-grain JSP .357 cartridges for $50. Ouch.

Rant mode off.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I keep thinking the bubble is bound to burst but it don't. I still can't figure out why the powder and primer guys ain't caught up yet. I ended up paying fifty plus dollars for 1000 Wolf large rifle primers, shipped, and felt lucky to find them!


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I have no idea if this is true or not, but from different posts that I see on here - it may tend to be a region by region problem.

Ammo is diffinately not what it used to be, but it seems a litlle better in the Dallas / Fort Worth area than a year ago.

AR 15's are less expensive.

Still no where near like we were before.


----------

